# Zusammenfassung meines Teichbaus



## stefan (15. Mai 2006)

Teil 1
Hallo Leute 
Nun muss ich euch mal ein paar Bildchen zeigen von unserem kleinen Teichumbau. 
Als erstes zeige ich euch mal unseren alten Teich.





Da ist er hat ca 40m³ gehabt und war speziell mir zu klein. Den alten Teich haben wir noch in Handarbeit erbaut worauf wir beim neuen verzichten.




Nach dem ich schon fast zwei Tage auf dem Bagger gesessen habe, da ich den Aushub 
Einmal quer über das Grundstück bis zum Wall schaufeln musste verlor ich leider die Konzentration.




Nach dem kleine Unfall wo zum Glück keine Personenschäden entstanden sind musste der Friesenwall aufgebrochen werden da mit schwereres Gerät kommen konnte.





Kurz und knapp wurde der Bagger am Abend es war Freitag 20 Uhr (Danke noch mal an Sönke meinem Tiefbauer) der Bagger geborgen. 

Am Samstag wurde das Loch dann fertig gestellt.




Hier mal ein Bildausschnitt von dem Aushub es waren ca 130m³.





Dann war ein paar Tage ruhe und vorgestern Abend begannen wir mit dem Bau der Biofilterkammer.(Hat ca 12m²)




Gut zu sehen sind die 200 Rohre, die die Absetzkammer mit der Biokammer verbinden. 

Die Absetzkammer geht wie auf dem folgenden Foto zu sehen ist oben recht bis zu kleinen Terrasse.(6m lang)






Auf dem ersten seht ihr die erste Wand der Absetzkammer und auf dem zweiten Bild 
Mal eine Gesamtansicht der Länge.











Hallo 
endlich mal ein bisschen Zeit ein paar neue Bilder zu machen.




Wie Ihr seht ist die AB Kammer geschlossen und der Filter auch fast fertig.




Das Dreieck was ihr seht wird die K1 Kammer und hier folgt die Patronenkammer.




Und hier noch mal die AB Kammer wo am Ende auf die 200 Rohre noch 2 
Sifi kommen.




An der rechten Seite sieht ihr ein Zulauf das 100 KG Rohr. 
So das war’s erst mal muss weiter machen. 
Ich melde mich bald wieder. 
Gruß Stefan

Hallo Leute 
Nun ist es mal wieder so weit das es mit dem Bericht weiter gehen kann  




Hier seht ihr die später k1 Kammer, wo ein 2mm VA Blech mit 6mm Löchern auf den Boden in 30cm Höhe kommt, damit die Kammer auch gespült werden kann. 

Und hier seht ihr die Patronen Kammer die 108 lfdm Patronen enthält. 





Die Absetzkammer kommt hier mit den beiden 200 Sifi 






So jetzt kommt auf der einen Seite mal was trauriges aber auch trotzdem was Gutes da es zeigt das selbst bei noch so sorgfältiger Arbeit Fehler passieren können. 

Nach dem die Patronen alle eingebaut waren befühlte ich den Filter da für den nächsten Tag meine Verwandtschaft kommen wollte, um den alten Teich endlich abzureißen. 

Doch Folgendes geschah!!!!!!!  




Die Katastrophe war perfekt. Es war schon fast 21 Uhr meine Nerven lagen blank und der Barcardi musste herhalten. 

Und jetzt möchte ich mich einmal ganz herzlich bei Wolfgang (Becko) und Lothar Gehlhaar 
Bedanken die mir immer mit gutem Rat zur Seite stehen. 

Samstagmorgen telefonierte ich mit Ihnen, und beide tippten auf die Unterseite der Rohrdurchführungen, welche ich am Sonntag mit reichlich viel Innotek abdichtete.


----------



## stefan (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zusammenfassung meines Teichbaus*

Teil 2
Denn ich vergaß, dass ja meine Verwandtschaft kam und ich jetzt schnell umplanen musste da wir den Teich ja noch nicht abreißen könnten. 

Aber wir waren sehr fleißig wie ihr sehen könnt auf den Fotos zum vergleich.

Alt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Neu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wie man gut sehen kann ist die ganze Kante vorne an der Terrasse abgegraben und der streifen links zum Filter. Das waren nochmals ca 10m³. 

Die Bodenfläche des Teiches wird übrigens ca 80m² Betragen und das Volumen ohne Filter ca 140m³. 

So das soll es erstmal gewesen sein mehr gibt es wenn der alte Teich wech ist. 
Gruß Stefan

So Leute da bin ich mal wieder mit zwei neuen Fotos.









Die gerade auf dem ersten Foto sind hat eine länge von 17,50m und eine breite von durchschnittlich 5m  . 

Jetzt nur noch die Oberkante machen und dann ca 200m² laminieren. 

Dann fertig  . 

Ach so die Tiefe hinten beträgt ca 2m 

Gruß Stefan

Hallo Leute 
die Arbeiten neigen sich im Groben dem Ende entgegen. 

Wir haben jetzt ca 1to Harz verarbeitet und 300kg Matte also fast 600 m²  . 

Die Balken der Brücke liegen und eigentlich fehlt nur noch das Topcoat. 

Die Brücke hat eine länge von 4m und von dort wo ich stehe sind es bis zur hinteren Teichwand 17,50m.




Ich hoffe auf besseres Wetter damit wir nächsten Donnerstag das Coat aufbringen können. 

Grüße aus dem Hohen Norden 
Stefan

Hallo Leute 
Heute sind wir mit den GFK arbeiten Fertig geworden. 
HABE FERTIG  
Ich hoffe euch gefällt es.









So Leuts 
es ist vollbracht nach 2 STD. 55Min. ist er voll und es sieht so aus.




Auf der Uhr standen 145 m³


So Leute 
der Pilot Koi hat die WW für gut befunden und schon mal ne Runde geplanscht.






Hallo 
habe doch noch ein Bildchen gefunden.





Hallo Leute 
jetzt komme ich endlich mal dazu, euch ein neues Foto von der Installation des Wärmetauschers zu zeigen.







Wie ihr gut sehen könnt, ist es ein ganz normaler Plattenwärmetauscher in Edelstahl mit 50Kw Leistung. 
Ach ja angeschlossen ist er mit 15mm Kupferrohr an Vor und Rücklauf meiner Aquariumheizung. 
Das ganze werd bedient von einer 29kw Niedertemperatur Therme die unser Haus heizt. 

Von der Teichseite her kommen zwei 25mm Mehrschichtverbundrohre wo durch das Teichwasser mit einer 20 Watt Aquariumpumpe gefördert werd. 

Wichtig ist noch die Isolation im Haus, dieser beiden Rohre da mit ihr kein Kondenswasser im Haus habt. 
Im Erdreich sind die beiden Rohre durch einen selbstgebauten Styrodurkasten isoliert.

Moin Leute 
ich war schön wieder fleißig und hab euch mal zwei Bildchen meiner Steuerleitung gemacht.




Auf diesem Bild seht ihr noch die 4 Kabel mit je 16 Adern und zwei 8*2mm Luftschläuche lose rumliegen. 

Hier habe ich diese jetzt zusammen geklebt.




Das schwarze ist ein 1 1/4 Zoll Polyrohr wo der Strang nachher durch muss  . 
Ich hoffe das das klappt, wenn ich den Strang mit Wachs eingerieben hab. 

Die Kabel sind für die IKS um Redox, Temperatur, PH und O² zu messen. 
Die Schläuche sind für Ozon und Sauerstoff, wobei ich eigentlich nur einen bräuchte aber Reserve schadet bekanntlich nie  .


----------



## der Harry (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zusammenfassung meines Teichbaus*

Hallo Stefan,

also Deinen ersten Teich fand ich ja schon Klasse.
Aber der neue;  Wahnsinn was für ein Becken!!!  

Nur eins ist mir aufgefallen, die Kellerwandsteine hast Du fast alle ohne Versatz gemauert. Gibt es dafür einen Grund? Frage nur weil ich auch oft mit Kellerwandsteinen baue.
Ich kann sehen, dass Du einiges an Eisen reingelegt hast. So hoffe ich doch auch zwischen den Lagen. Zumal die Ecken nicht im Versatz gemauert wurden sondern zum Schluss nur mit Beton aufgegossen wurden. Und wenn Eisenstreben dann doch immer doppelt. Oder?

Glücklicherweise hast Du ja auf beiden Seiten Wasser.

Was mir auch sehr gefällt sind die gemauerten Granitsteine. Klasse.

Viel Freude bei Deimen tollen Teich.

mit freundlichen Grüßen
der Harry


----------



## stefan (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zusammenfassung meines Teichbaus*

Hallo Harry
die Kellerwandsteine stehen alle ohne Versatz aufeinander da mit man Sie besser vergiessen konnte mit Beton.
Statisch ist das alles kein Problem da bewegt sich nix egal ob ne Kammer leer oder voll ist. Selbst die lange 6 Meter Wand der Absetzkammer hält ohne bedenke dem Druck des Teiches stand wenn ich die Kammer ablasse.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## der Harry (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zusammenfassung meines Teichbaus*

Hallo Stefan,

ok hätte ich nicht so gedacht.
Ich mauer sie immer im Versatz auch in den Ecken und verdichte den Beton mit einer Rüttelflasche. Vieleicht mache ich mir dabei ja zuviel Arbeit..
Gut zu wissen das es auch so geht.

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

mit freundlichen Grüßen
der Harry


----------



## Murmelline (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zusammenfassung meines Teichbaus*

Hi Stefan!

Schön dich mal wieder zu lesen! Wie schaut es denn aktuell an deinem Teich aus? Schon die ersten Runden dieses Jahr gedreht?


----------



## stefan (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zusammenfassung meines Teichbaus*

Hi Natascha
im Moment scheint so aus 
















Jetzt beginnen die feinarbeiten was das Pflanzen betrifft und der Wasserfall muß auch noch erstellt werden. Das Steigrohr sieht man ganz rechts auf dem unteren Foto.

Ach ja mal ein paar technische Daten. Im Moment habe ich ein stündlichen
Stromverbrauch von 575 Watt und es werden ca 80m³ Wasser in der Stunde umgewälzt. Desweiteren läuft eine Aco 318 und eine TMC 55. 

Das bedeutet ich habe an festen Kosten im Jahr für Strom und Wasser ca 1200 Euro.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Murmelline (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zusammenfassung meines Teichbaus*

Fantastisch!  

Da hast du dir wirklich sehr viel Mühe und Arbeit gemacht! Und das Schönste ist, es hat sich gelohnt! 

Ich wünsch dir und deiner Familie viel Spaß mit dem tollen Teich!

Wie fühlen sich denn die Fische dort drinnen? Findest sie denn überhaupt wieder?


----------



## stefan (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zusammenfassung meines Teichbaus*

Hm
die Fische ja das so eine Sache .
Wenn du dir das Obere Foto anschaust sieht man ein Yamabuki der gröste von den und der hat schon ca 55 cm sieht aber in dem teich aus wie 30cm.

Aber ist halt so müssen halt wachsen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Thorsten (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zusammenfassung meines Teichbaus*

Hallo Stefan,

viel fällt mir dazu nicht ein, außer es sieht  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aus!!


----------



## Annett (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zusammenfassung meines Teichbaus*

Einfach nur *wow,*

mehr kann ich da auch nicht sagen...... 

Doch: Respekt!!!!! 
Mit dem Teich kann man ja nur noch Spaß haben.


----------



## bonsai (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zusammenfassung meines Teichbaus*

Donnerwetter
Das ist ja wohl ein Megateil. Respekt und Anerkennung.
Viel Spaß mit dem Teich.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## ThomasH (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zusammenfassung meines Teichbaus*

HI Stefan,

Hut ab, das war ja ein MEGA-Projekt. Superstark. Mir fehlen die Worte. Viel Spass mit einem so geilen Teich. 
Gruss
tom
der immer noch den Mund offen stehn hat


----------



## Roland (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zusammenfassung meines Teichbaus*

Hi Stefan,

geiler (See)Teich und supergeile Vorstellung!!!!


----------



## Dodi (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zusammenfassung meines Teichbaus*

Hallo Stefan!

Manno, da haste Dir aber einen Super-Teich gebaut,
sieht echt klasse aus - RESPEKT!


----------



## stefan (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Zusammenfassung meines Teichbaus*

Moinsens
da ich noch nicht fertig bin, noch mal ein neues Foto vom Dachfenster aus.






Wie ihr seht habe ich oben schon mal den Granitsplitt verteilt.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## rainthanner (8. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Zusammenfassung meines Teichbaus*

Hallo, 

ich ziehe den Teichbaubericht dieses wunderbaren Teiches nochmal raus, um nach nach der Einlaufphase ein paar Fragen zu stellen: 


- Meine erste und wichtigste Frage: Macht der Teich Spaß? 
- Würdest du genau so nochmal bauen, oder was würdest du heute anders machen? 
- Hat sich was als nicht gut rausgestellt und wurde im Nachhinein verändert? 
- Bist du mit den Sifi zufrieden und schaffen die den Durchfluß? 
- Wie hoch ist die Filterleistung? 
- Wie hoch ist der Fischbesatz? 
- Musstest du schon einen Fisch rausfangen und wie ging es dabei? 
- Macht der Teich Probleme mit Schwebe- oder Fadenalgen? 
- Wie beschattet man einen Teich dieser Oberfläche, oder anders gefragt: Gibt es Probleme mit der Sonne? 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## stefan (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zusammenfassung meines Teichbaus*

Hallo
Reiner erst mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder dann komme ich zu deinen Fragen.
























































Jetzt zu deinen Fragen Reiner
1 Klares ja
2 Anders da ich ein neues Haus plane wo ich dann Außen und Innenteich verbinde(Innen 30m³ im Wohnzimmer Außen ca 100m³).
3 nein außer Sifi
4 sind raus und Tf fast fertig
5 100m³/h
6 30Koi 45-70cm plus ein paar Nachzuchten
7 ja dauer keine 10 Minuten
8 Schwebalgen nein Fadenalgen hatte ich mal
9 Gar nicht und auch keine Probs

So ich denke das langt erst mal und reiner entschuldige das ich mich erst jetzt melde. 


Gruß Stefan


----------



## thomas.pajonk (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zusammenfassung meines Teichbaus*

Hi Stefan,



wirklich ganz großes Kino. Ich schütte meinen Teich zu......


----------



## stefan (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zusammenfassung meines Teichbaus*

Hi Thomas
lass das bitte mit dem zuschütten mach ihn lieber größer
Gruß Stefan


----------



## unicorn (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zusammenfassung meines Teichbaus*

da kann man ja echt neidisch werden - ist ja ein Becken wie im Schwimmbad *gg*

aber kannst du deine Bilder mal hier einfügen? Es ist mühselig, jedes einzeln aufzurufen.


----------



## gluefix (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zusammenfassung meines Teichbaus*

Moin Stefan,
ich verstehe nicht wie man da noch von einem Teich sprechen kann ! 160 m^3 ist jenseits meiner Vorstellungen, da ich nur einen Teich von 60 m^3 in meinem Bekanntenkreis kenne und das Teil schon riesig wirkt. Es ist ein Gartensee der Superlative und wenn ich könnte, würde ich jetzt gerne Koi in deinem Teich sein. Naja leider kann ich nicht immer so wie ich das  will, ansonsten hätte ich direkt Lust ihn nachzubauen =).
Gruß Benni


----------

